# Time on frontpage articles is wrong



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2011)

I made the i/Evo 2.1 news topic and afterwards I noticed that the time on the portal article was an hour ahead when compared to the actual time, and what appears on the thread itself.

I'll provide pictures as the way I'm saying it may not make much sense.

*My thread, which was posted at 17:50 (5:50pm) shows that it was posted at 6:50pm on the portal.*




?               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/p]

*Another World's article was posted at 6:53am, though the portal says 7:53am.*





               ?





[/p]
(I was going to post this earlier but I had to go)

It's also a similar situation to the shoutbox, where the timestamps are (still) an hour out of sync, at least in my time zone (among other problems, which I want to mention _again_, like special character glitches and parsing errors). Maybe the two are related.


----------



## neotank19 (Feb 6, 2011)

Could it be the "is daylight saving time in effect?" tab is checked in your options and you are not using daylight savings time in your country?


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 6, 2011)

neotank19 said:
			
		

> Could it be the "is daylight saving time in effect?" tab is checked in your options and you are not using daylight savings time in your country?



Because that makes _so_ much sense.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2011)

neotank19 said:
			
		

> Could it be the "is daylight saving time in effect?" tab is checked in your options and you are not using daylight savings time in your country?


My time settings are perfectly fine.
It's not a fault of mine, it's an error on the site.


----------



## Lily (Feb 6, 2011)

ProtoKun7 is correct, this is a bug.

For me, the CycloDS 2.1 Firmware update says posted at 10:50am, but when I click on the thread it is 9:50am.

My first guess would be the front page isn't paying attention to your board DST setting.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seems like that; that makes sense if the server is based in France, which is GMT+1. Unless it happens to be somewhere else or whatever, if it's in a +1 area. I'd imagine that's the same problem as the shoutbox.


----------



## Lily (Feb 6, 2011)

I forwarded this on to Costy for you.


----------



## Minox (Feb 7, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Seems like that; that makes sense if the server is based in France, which is GMT+1. Unless it happens to be somewhere else or whatever, if it's in a +1 area. I'd imagine that's the same problem as the shoutbox.


Since I'm in CET (GMT+1) you could assume that issue would not exist for me in that case, except it does


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2011)

fixed now (I think?), let me know if you see any more problems regarding the date


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 8, 2011)

It looks good for me  at least same time  (now both are  3rd February 2011 - 6:50pm for me  )

Sometimes weird is the popularity like Wood Firmware v1.22 up over 1.23


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, the article time matches up now (though shoutbox time is still an hour ahead). Thanks for that.


----------

